# TSA is out of control



## Trebor (Nov 9, 2010)

TSA Groping Out Of Control

this is unbelieveably depressing......the TSA is the biggest mistake in the history of security.....


----------



## Njaco (Nov 9, 2010)

Paul Watson has been on the Coast to Coast radio show. Says a lot right there.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 9, 2010)

I travel a lot and had a few run ins with these turds. First of all you have to watch the way you argue with them as at that moment they do "have the power." In my case I can have immediate revocation of my commercial pilot's licence if I allowed things to get ugly with these folks.

TSA allows you to bring tools as on board carry ons. I have a carry on tool box that I have been challenged on many times. I have a copy of the page from their Internet site that calls out the rules and I was still challenged but at that point I have found that the officer usually making the fuss doesn't know his or her own rules. In the end I always went through and on at least one occasion was able to make a comment about "not trusting the airlines to my valuable tools that would enable me to make in 3 days what you (the TSA officer) would make in a month."

I recognize they have a job to do but the whole being of this organization is wrong, the biggest government waste outside of Obama's health care plan IMO.


----------



## Trebor (Nov 9, 2010)

wow.....you can't bring aboard any sharp objects, but you can bring aboard tools? what a contradiction....

and the TSA was formed approximately 2 months after 9/11 and signed into law by bush


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 9, 2010)

Worst mistake Bush ever made IMHO. Largest growth of gov't since FDR.


----------



## JohnAnthony (Nov 9, 2010)

TSA is little more than security theater.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 9, 2010)

Trebor said:


> wow.....you can't bring aboard any sharp objects, but you can bring aboard tools? what a contradiction.


Actually you can bring a sharp object on board an airliner as long as the blade isn't more than 3" and is stored in a sheathing.


----------



## Trebor (Nov 10, 2010)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Actually you can bring a sharp object on board an airliner as long as the blade isn't more than 3" and is stored in a sheathing.



wow.....like a box cutter?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 10, 2010)

Trebor said:


> wow.....like a box cutter?



No - scissors, diagonal cutters, etc.

TSA Permitted and Prohibited Items List


----------



## Trebor (Nov 10, 2010)

those could still be used as weapons, tho. but even if they could, there are air marshals aboard (none of which have a single story of catching a terrorist) and the cockpit doors have been reinforced. the reinforced cockpit door was the only good thing to come out of that.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 10, 2010)

After second thoughts, I'll refrain from commenting on that.


----------



## mikewint (Nov 10, 2010)

This is as unbelievable as the guy in the mask. like matt I know what i'd like to say but it would just be venting.. mouth shut


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 15, 2010)

its truely sad...one's freedom gets slighted for one's "security". but really what better options do we have? i wouldnt get on an aircraft where people and their bags havent gone through any kind of screening. you have kooks that put C4 in their shoes...underwear...and just came across this older report ( which was probably already posted) of them surgically putting them in animals! its a lose lose situation at best and i dont see it getting any better any time soon.

Explosives found stitched inside the dogs bound for the US | TopNews United Kingdom

Explosives found stitched inside the dogs bound for the US

It has emerged that in Iran, the AL-Qaeda operatives tried to blow up a US-bound airplane by deploying two dogs. According to a report in Le Figaro, the respected French daily newspaper, the plan failed due to the death of the two dogs, as the bombs were badly stitched.

According to the Christopher Naudin, who is the French criminologist and an aviation security expert, the case shows the determination of the Al-Qaeda organization, who want to spread terrorism at any cost. According the New York Post, the plot was revealed before two years, when the terrorists from the Al-Qaeda organization picked up two stray dogs from the streets and implanted powerful bombs in them.

Then they placed these dogs in kennel carrier and booked on a flight to USA from Bagdad Airport. On theBagdad airport, US soldiers, who were manning the cargo area of the airport, noticed that the two dogs were dead, before the dogs were put abroad the flight.

When checked for the cause of the death, they retrieved the explosives and the detonators which were stitched inside the body of the dogs.


----------



## mikewint (Nov 15, 2010)

I never heard that before bobby. Still male security searching females! How would you feel if some rent-a-cop is running his hand up your 8 yo daughter's crotch while #2 is squeezing your wife's breasts


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 15, 2010)

well actually, my oldest daughter flew very shortly after 9/11. she was screened in detroit by a male soldier in national guard. she asked the guy his name...he presumed she was going to levie a complaint. she told him if she was going to get felt up she at least wanted to be on a first name basis with the guy. the guy fell all over himself apologizing but still gave her the full monty. i have flown many times and and dealt with TSA and foreign security agencies....with all the political correctness and stuff...i highly doubt except for extreme circumstances you will see someone of the opposite gender shaking you down. maybe if you where flying out of BFE airport where they only have 1 of each screener and the guy got sick that day. but ya know if she was really hot...i might be inclined to go along with the program for the sake of national security...but then again i am a dirty old man.


----------



## mikewint (Nov 15, 2010)

Bobby, my hat is off to your daughter she has MOXIE, but I've seen some of these female rent-a-cops, think i'd rather have the guy and i'm older and dirtier. Maybe all flying should be in the nude and be done with it


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 15, 2010)

Amen brother. Amen.


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 17, 2010)

mikewint said:


> Bobby, my hat is off to your daughter she has MOXIE, but I've seen some of these female rent-a-cops, think i'd rather have the guy and i'm older and dirtier. *Maybe all flying should be in the nude and be done with it*



ya know...your mind always will generate the really nice images...but reality steps into smack you in the face. on my first trip to can cun where the beaches permit topless sunbathing...i took a walk down the beach. i was thinking baywatch....oh, no...not a pretty sight...at all. cant even imagine that walking down the aisle of the air plane past me... yikes!


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 18, 2010)

Makes u wonder why there hasnt been an Israeli airliner blowing up over the Gaza Strip...

Oh wait a minute, thats because they take their security SERIOUSLY....

I would be proud and happy to give up ALL my commercial passenger rights if the security issues actually taken were pre-emptive rather than reactionary... "Oh, someone tried to smuggle a bomb in his shoe... Now everyone take off their shoes for inspection..."


----------



## mikewint (Nov 18, 2010)

Les, I do understand and agree, to a degree, but do male israeli guards squeeze the breasts, grab the crotch, and butt crack of every female passenger regardless of age?
Is there a line between personal rights and security?
I'm also with Bobby, any poor sick guard that wants to look at my wrinkled hairy old butt is welcome to it and I hope it takes a year of therapy to get over it


----------



## BombTaxi (Nov 18, 2010)

I think that in the UK at least, airport security measures since 9/11 have done absolutely nothing to improve security. The bombs found at East Midlands airport a few weeks ago prove Les' point that the rules are reactionary - we should have thought about bombs on cargo flights years before 9/11, but instead we make people take thier shoes off  

I wonder if the 'shoe bomb' and the 'underwear bomb' were ever meant to go off. If I were Al-Qaida's top bod, the disruption these two 'failures' have caused to hundreds of millions of travellers since 9/11 would be worth far more than actually killing 5-600 folks aboard the two airliners. I recently flew to another EU country and back, and the security was massively disruptive, invasive, and ultimately ineffective. I had to smile when I was required to put my cigarette lighter in a clear bag. OK, so you can see I have it. But how does that make the plane safer? If I have it, I can still use it, so whether I put it in a clear plastic bag or not makes what difference?


----------



## mikewint (Nov 18, 2010)

Bomb, some security will always be reactionary, it's like putting a monkey in a room that only has 5 exits, the monkey always gets out a 6th way. No security is 100%. I think bobby mentioned explosives in dogs, why not a pound of c-4 implanted in a human with the button in their button? Rear molar bombs? 
I don't have a solution to this at all and it's getting harder and harder to draw that line


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 18, 2010)

And the solution, to stop this nonsense is......

*PROFILING!!!!!*

TO


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 18, 2010)

And even if it is really already being done... DON'T HIDE IT!!! Let the bag guys know that we do profile. How does the cerebral think Isreali Air does it for Lord's sake.

I don't know if this is true, but I recently heard that professed Muslim (Moslem... whateverthe****) have been granted passes from TSA when protested vociferously by this Gladbag cladded "it" when challenged for identification. Certainly sounds like an ACLU cause celeb.

On second thought.. this thread can't be discussed without entering political BS. Sorry guys. Let's move back to airplanes. Thread closed.

Again, I don't know if this is true, but PC reality says it most certainly is.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 24, 2010)

TSA... internationally trend setting.


----------

